# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đây sẽ là cập nhật đầu năm rồng. Didau sẽ gửi đến bạn những thông tin hấp dẫn về khách sạn vào dịp Lễ Tình Nhân sắp tới. Ngay sau đó, điểm đến cố đô Kyoto (Nhật Bản), điểm đến tuyệt vời cho những ai có muốn được ngắm hoa anh đào vào tháng 3 này. Cuối cùng là tour Phan Thiết, Hạ Long, Campuchia, Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm sẽ giúp kết thúc cập nhật cuối này. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Camellia Hue Hotel*

Giá: 94 USD net/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Sky View với buffet sáng hàng ngày1 bữa tối cho 2 người với set menu ViệtMiễn phí đón 1 chiều sân bay Phú Bài hoặc ga HuếNước uống, trái cây chào đónNhận phòng sớm và trả phòng trễ tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/04/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Vạn Chài Resort, Thanh Hóa*

Giá: 1.628.000 VND ++/khách (2 khách/phòng)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Garden ViewĐồ uống chào mừngBữa sáng tự chọn cho 2 ngườiBữa tối đặc biệt với đồ uống miễn phí cho 2 ngườiThưởng thức 30 phút massage chân Trung Hoa cho 2 người tại Cỏ Nature SpaQuà tặng cho trẻ nhỏ

* Lưu ý:

Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụChỉ áp dụng đối với yêu cầu đặt phòng trước 10/2/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Royal Hotel & Healthcare Resort, Quy Nhơn*

Giá: 3.680.000 VND/2 đêm

* Bao gồm:

Lưu trú 2 đêm tại phòng hướng biển với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐón và đưa khách tại sân bay/ nhà gaVòng hoa đeo cổ và nước trái cây chào đónChai rượu vang đặt phòng khi khách đến, phục vụ trái cây, bánh và kẹo sôcôla (1 lần)Vé massage toàn thân cho 2 khách (1 lần)Trang phí phòng với hoa tươi, cánh hoa trên giường1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn phục vụ gần bờ biển

Chương trình áp dụng đến 28/02/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*DAna Mandara Villas Da Lat Resort & Spa - “Valentine Getaways”*

Giá: 310 USD */phòng

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Villa với bữa sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bay1 bữa tối lãng mạn với nến và 1 ly rượu50 phút massage mặt cho nữ và 50 phút massage toàn thân cho namHồ bơi nước nóng và phòng tập thể dục

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng trong suốt tháng 2/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hoi An Historic Hotel - “Love & Passion package”*

Giá: 5.460.000 VND ++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng hàng ngày cho 2 ngườiXe buýt đưa đón đến bãi biển riêng tại Hội An Beach ResortĐưa đón sân bay, hoa chào đón và trái cây vào ngày đến40 phút Back Stress cho 1 người tại Zen Spa1 bữa tối lãng mạn set menu & ly rượu tại The Oaks TerraceMiễn phí tham gia học Tai - chi và lớp Tiếng Việt theo lịch

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ.

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2012 (không kết hợp với các gói khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cố đô Kyoto, Japan - Ngắm hoa anh đào*

Cùng tìm hiểu một Nhật Bản truyền thống tại cố đô Kyoto. Một thành phố cổ kính đúng nghĩa, không có những tòa nhà chọc trời và những công trình hiện đại. Cố đô này đẹp 4 mùa, nhưng có lẽ nổi bật nhất là mùa lá đỏ và mùa hoa anh đào, đầu năm mới. Ngoài ra, rất nhiều các thắng cảnh như: Kinkaku, Kiyomizu, đển Yasaka, du thuyền trên sông Katsura, Công viên Maruyama đang chờ đón các bạn nữa. Hẹn gặp tháng 3, mùa hoa anh đào nở nhé!  :tongue:  

*Backpackers Hostel K’s House Kyoto*

Giá: 74 USD

Khách sạn có không gian thoải mái và sạch sẽ, nhân viên thì nhiệt tình nên đã là lựa chọn của rất nhiều du khách khi đến tham quan Kyoto.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Chita Guest Inn*

Giá: 45 USD

Khách sạn với phòng ngủ dưới sàn theo phong cách Nhật Bản, ít phòng nhưng cũng tương đối sạch sẽ. Và vị trí cũng khá thuận lợi để bạn có thể đi lại  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

